# Sound Proof Room, Please!



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Excuse me for one moment:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Sigh.

I have two puppies. I have just decided that my way of separating them was not separate enough because they are still looking to each other for their means of most things and not me.

So last night, I put one crate in the living room and one in the bedroom.

The screaming, whining, belly aching, braying and crying has NOT. STOPPED. SINCE!

If I go in the bedroom, the one in the living room cries. If I go in the living room, the one in the bedroom cries.

Oh, I'm sorry, did I say, "cries"?

I meant, "OMG! You are killing me! I'm being tortured! The pain! The agony, when will it end! I've been in here FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help me, I'm dying, help me, help me!!!!!" >screeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm!!!!!"

I know this will only last a couple of days but for crying out loud!! Nok it off you gosh dang DRAMA QUEENS!

One of us will be insane by the end of all of this and I don't think it's going to be the dogs.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I admire you for sticking it out. I could not take the barking....very, VERY, VERY loud barking while trying to crate train Noah. I know he won the battle. I am going to try again when my husband goes dear hunting for a week.

Good luck, stick to it!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh gosh, I know I shouldn't laugh cuz it's not funny; buuuut I can't help it.
It's only because we all know what it's like.
Stick to your guns and you will prevail, or go mad! Not sure which will come first; but either way you will be through it!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I was so there with Duncan a few months ago!!! He was a stubborn jerk when I first kennel trained him! LOL! It took a good week for him to realize that he wasn't going to win.....I WAS. And, I did. He was stubborn and headstrong...but he had met his match! 

Do you have a room to put one other than your bedroom? Like a spare bedroom? I noticed with Duncan that his crying was way worse when I was in the same room as him. He ended up in the living room and me in my bedroom with the door shut and a fan running. 

Good luck! Your not alone! Stick with it.....:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just stick it out. Eventually it will stop. But I think it's crucial for their best interest and yours to work on it. Having two pups the same age (or littermates) is very, very difficult. Good luck!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

so darn cute and so darn familiar LOL! But what happened for us is we crated our dogs (we had them one at a time so I sympathize with you for having two) and my kids would sleep on the floor where the dog was usually crated, in the kitchen. The kids would sleep in a sleeping bag where the puppy was! Of course they loved this and gee so did I~~ got to get some sleep! But then what also would end up happening is puppy somehow managed to be in their bedroom! The somehow,Puppy ended up on the bed! If you get my drift~ But everyone puppys, kids, did make it through all this whiney, barky, actually cute~ time and they all Loved it LOL! Yeah right the pups, made it quite nicely though the LOL Oh the TORTURE for those pups, sleeping in the kids rooms, having a person by them sleeping in the crate in the kitchen, who ended up sleeping on their sleeping bag! LOL! Rough time for these pups heehee! 
Good Luck ! But~The time passes so quickly and yep you well look 
back and laugh! Have fun with the cuties! You can't help but look at them and see how adorable they are! The whole situation that is!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I didn't realize how tough it was until I saw someone else go through it. As cute and awesome it is, training is double the amount! Because what one does, one follow! Good or bad! LOL

Stick it out Mama! You know it'll eventually get better!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have every intention of sticking this out, I just needed to release and chose to do that here. Hope you don't mind. I figured some would understand as they've been through it as well.

I woke up this morning to more bellowing and complaining, non stop bellowing and complaining. At 5:30 in the morning. Oh the joy of it ALL!

I tossed and turned and put the pillow over my head and told myself that no, I didn't actually hate the puppies, I was just tired, and one day, I don't know when, but one day, they will shut up. They cannot bark forever. 

I got ready for work amidst more--cripes, man, I don't even know how to describe it...sobbing hysterically doesn't even come close to the noise they were making. 

I jumped in my car and tore out of there so fast, at long last, away from the horrendous racket.

I came home. 

BARK, BARK, BARK, BARK, BARK, BARK, BARK, BAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAHHHHAAAAAABAAAARRKOMGBARKSOBWHINEBARKMOANCOMPLAINCARRYONBARKBARKBARKBARKBARK....

I think you get the idea.

I had to stand at their crates, individually, for about 10 minutes before they would each finally SHUT! UP! so I can take your sorry backside out to go to the bathroom you fool dog.

And then, on each of their walks, well, we are just as happy as little clams, aren't WE?! JERKS!

I then brought them back inside and put them back in their crates to prepare the dinner for the cats and then them.

Sakari went on and on and on and on and on and on.....I fought the urge to yell, "SHUT UP FOR ALL THAT IS RIGHT IN THIS WORLD SHUT! UP! SHUTUP!"

And you have no idea how hard that was to bite my tongue.

Cats got their food and then I gave Shasta his food because he was being quiet. (Course, I was in the same area.)

Sakari had to wait an extra 15 minutes for her dinner. I waited until she shut her stinkin' yap, counted to 10 and then walked in. I opened her crate without even looking at her, tossed her the chicken drumsticks and closed the crate.

The very second, I mean the moment, the INSTANT, that Sakari gulped down her last piece and licked her lips?

BARKBARKBARKBARKBARKBARKBARKBARKBARKBARK......etc.

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

(That's me, cracking up....I don't mean "ha ha" funny cracking up, I mean "ha ha I'm now insane" cracking up.)

However, I see hope on the horizon. In the time it took me to write this, she shut UP and barked only once. 

Please, I promise I'll never drink again...oops, wrong prayer, Please, I promise I'll never ask for anything else with some exceptions, please let this mean she's learning. PLEASE!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL.
Two words: EAR PLUGS.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LMAO! Titus did this when he was being crate trained.... at 10 weeks old!!!
I got tired of him sleeping with me and not waking me up when he needed to pee, so he would pee on my bed.... Had to get rid of a perfectly good mattress because of him!!  Anyway, He would spend hours on end screeching (like only a young puppy can) to get out of his crate. I lived in a friends basement at the time in transition of leaving my job and moving to Ga, so I had to get things fixed and FAST!! I learned with him that I had to leave his crate next to Owens and make sure that he could see and touch Owen while I was not around. As for night time, I would put the crate beside the bed and lay my hand on the crate so he could smell and feel me if he woke up in the middle of the night.... (All of this is just with ONE puppy, so I do feel you pain, but on a smaller scale!!) 
Anyway, Titus ended up in GA before me and was living with my sister (who just left him outside because she didn't want to take the time to make sure that he knew his place in the family) and he learned to be an outside dog. SO, I had to start the whole crate training process ALL over again... UGH!! 
He wasn't as high pitched as when he was a puppy, but loud at night is way too loud no matter the pitch!  Now he wines only when he needs to go outside, or if there is company in the house and he is not allowed to see them. 

Keep sticking with it... It will get better... I PROMISE!! 
I would also suggest, do not go into the room with the dog that is crying (or what ever noise that makes you crazy) and also, maybe don't have one dog in the bedroom and one in the living room when you are sleeping in the bedroom. Maybe put one in the dining room, or a spare room that is not with you at night. I found that that was another thing that would set both Owen AND Titus off, knowing that one was allowed to be in the same room with me and the other one not.

Good Luck!!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Rambo( who is 13 weeks old), still cries sometimes at night while in his crate. I do believe the relaxing sound of a fishtank helps calm his nerves a bit.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Welp, things are a little quieter around here. They are learning that they do not win with their belly aching.

They'll cry a little bit, once in awhile now, (especially when I first get home), but they are getting used to the fact that they are going to be in their crate, in a room that I'm not in, some of the time. 

The only thing I'm not sure how to fix, really, is when I get home. They are puppies, I don't necessarily have the luxury of waiting them out before taking them out to go to the bathroom. 

What I have done is come in, completely and totally ignore them, put my things away, change clothes, and by that time, they've pretty much stopped the carrying on. 

I, luckily, have two doors so I take one out the front door and one out the back door so they do not get to see each other. Not right now. They can still hear each other but they are being separated, completely, otherwise.

And I'm seeing some changes in their attitudes and behavior already. We still have some work to do as they learn who the pack leader is but I think it's starting to dawn on them that it's me, not them.

Sakari is a smart one and she'll be more of a challenge because of it. Shasta pretty much does whatever I tell him to do but he's still not to the point where he can be let to roam free in the house even when I am here.

Sakari does most of the braying and screaming but she's calming down. Now she's decided that she's going to show me by refusing to leave her deposits where I tell her to go. Pain in the backside! 

But, this is my weekend and I have 48 plus hours to play this one. I am going to win, not her. And hopefully, by the end of this weekend, I can have some dogs who understand that I rule this roost, not the other way around.

Fish tank is a great idea unfortunately, I do not have one. But I do leave the t.v. on for them when I leave the house. They get to watch Animal Planet all day long. I don't know if it actually does anything for them but I've heard leaving some sort of background noise for them does. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me come here to vent my frustrations. I'm sure one day that I, too, will be able to look back on this and laugh.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if I just skipped it or if I haven't read far enough through old posts to find out, but why can the dogs not see each other at all??? Is it a fight thing?
Anyway, good to hear that they are thinking about changing their minds and not screaming at you all night long. =}
I also turn on the radio or tv when I leave for work. I do it so the boys don't have to hear silence and creepy sounds of an old farmhouse! =\


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I'm not sure if I just skipped it or if I haven't read far enough through old posts to find out, but why can the dogs not see each other at all??? Is it a fight thing?
> Anyway, good to hear that they are thinking about changing their minds and not screaming at you all night long. =}
> I also turn on the radio or tv when I leave for work. I do it so the boys don't have to hear silence and creepy sounds of an old farmhouse! =\


Because I have two puppies, same litter. They need to become their own identity and not be parts of a whole which is exactly what they were becoming. 

I got them separate crates but they were next to each other so they still had issues every single time I would take one out and leave the other behind. I need them to get over the separation anxieties, (there will be times they are not going to be together and they need to be able to handle that), I need them to look to me for not just food and water but their entertainment, play, exercise, etc. and not the other dog. 

When they are together, there is no focus on me. When I take them out and walk or train them separately, there is focus plus it helps build a bond between each one, individually.

When one sees the other doing something, the other will follow or act similar. I need them to, as I said, become individuals. 

This won't last forever. It's while we are establishing pack order, it's while we are training and it's while they are young. They will, eventually, have time together but I first must create individuals.

I may not be explaining this well...it's the best way I know how to explain it, though.


----------



## V Crane (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with the ear plugs idea! It sounds like you're sticking through it, and that is good to hear. It will be worth it! It isn't easy for anyone. Have you tried rewarding them in their crates? This could help them adjust to the idea of "crate"="lair/home/place of comfort" (not fear and discomfort). This can be such a difficult time! (I remember) Good excersize of Zen!


----------



## tippmindy (Nov 6, 2010)

OMG..thanks so much for the laughter...when you finish with the crate training you should try Stand Up...roflmao.....hope your pups have seen the light by now and all is as quiet as it can be in your household.


----------

